# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Çamëria dhe historia e saj

## dallandyshe

Me ne fund e gjeta dhe vatren time.
Pershendetje per te gjithe bashkepatriotet e mi came kudo qe ndodhen!
 Me gjithe shpirte,  uroje qe sa me shpejte gjithe camet e shpergulur te kthehen ne token e tyre, ne ate vende te mbytur ne gjake, ne ato troje qe kane pare masakra nga me barbare, nen ate qiell qe ka pare tmerrin me te madhe, armikun me te urryer grekun me pabesite e tij.
Shpresoje qe drejtesia do te vendoset, Cameria do te clirohet , gjuha shqipe te flitet dhe Shqiperia  te bashkohet.
Ne vazhdim per bashkepatriotet  came dhe bashkeatdhetaret e mi shqiptare do te mundohem te shkruaj pak nga historia e Camerise,( te dhenat qe do te shkruaj jane te mara nga libra per Camerine), me deshire per te bere te ditur kush jane camet dhe cfare kane bere ata per Shqiperine, per ti thene ndale abuzimeve te shumta dhe shtremberimeve nga padituria apo te qellimshme, qe Cameria te mbetet ende toke e rroberuar nga greku.
Nga te paret e mi rruaj nje thenije te vertete , qe ne Cameri nuk ka patur njeri te varfer, nje popull bujar, i dashur,i beses, mikprites, gjakenxehte  tipike shqiptare, shume puntore, njerez te zote te pushkes dhe te valles etj. 
Ashtu si gjithe Shqiperia nen luftra te shumta per te larguar pushtimin qindravjecare otomane, per tu shvilluar dhe perparuar si nje kombe i vetem shqiptare, u perballe me dinakerine dhe pabesine e grekut, nen lojen e superfuqive vendeve evropiane beri qe Cameria te pushtohej.

Nga libri "Cameria dhe Janina ne vitet 1912-1922" e autorit Ibrahim D. Hoxha.  
Meqenese nuk jam autore e ketij libri do te mund te shkruaj te dhenat te sakta pa bere asnje ndryshim.
Veprat e Ibrahim D. Hoxha:
I-Te vetat:
1) "Kenge popullore came", "Neper udhen e penes shqiptare","Turqit dhe shqiptaret","Keshtu luftuam ne", "Caparenjte-Refo Capari","Bibliografi e Institutit te studimeve Petagogjike" dhe kjo "Cameria dhe Janina ne vitet 1912-1922"
2)Me bashkeautore : "Fjalori enciklopedik", "Ndizet zemra nga gezimi", "Proza popullore", "Yje te pashuar" dhe "Kenget na burojne si gurra"
3)Mbi 250 punime historike, folklorike, gjuhesore,artistike, publicistike etj.
a) Botuar ne te perkohshmet: "Studime historike", "Revista pedagogjike", "Nentori", "Mbrojtja", "Perla", "Shkenca- teknika dhe jeta" si edhe "Vatra e kultures"
b)Botuar ne 15-diteshe, javore e ditore: "Atdheu", "Balli i kombit", "Bashkimi", "Cameria vatra amtare","Dardania", "Dielli", "Drita", "Drita islame","Fitorja", "Flaka e vellazerimit" dhe "Hena e Re"(te dyja ne Shkup), "Kosova", "Legaliteti","Mesuesi", "Ortadogu(Stamboll)", "Patrioti", "Republika", "Rilindja", "Rilindja demokratike" dhe "Zeri i Atdheut"
4).Disa emisione radio-televizive mbi historine, gjuhen, kenget popullore etj.
II- TE te tjereve: Qamil Izet Cami, "Fabula dhe vjersha" dhe Muhamet Cami, "Jusufi e Zulehaja".
ne vazhdim

----------


## dallandyshe

Cameria dhe Janina ne vitet 1912-1922

HYRJE
Shqiperia tejtehu ka qene e lakmuar dhe e mesyre nga gjithfare grykesish te huaj. Mesymjet e tyre te herepashershme jane te shoqeruar me deme vecanerisht te renda dhe me pasoja shume-shume te hidhura. Por ajo qe shkaktoi vendit tronditjen me rrenqethese dhe kombit gjakesi e vaje te panumerta, gjema e mjerime tejet te dhimbshme, ishte shtrengata apo me drejt vrungullima e viteve 1912-1913.
Kryengritja 4-vjecare mbarekombetare ne veren e 1912-s u ngjit ne kulme te tilla, nga mund te kalohej pa shume veshtiresi ne krijimin e shtetit shqiptare. Kjo gje lakmitareve fqinje u shkaktoi morrnica shume pickuse, pasi me ngritjen e ketij shteti atyre u mbyllej njehere e pergjithmone shtegu per grabiteri te metejshme.{1}-Sic dihet, grabiqaret serbe me 1878 shqyen nga trungu shqiptare Pirotin, Nishin, Vranjen, Medvegjen, Bujanovcin etj. Po ate vit Mali i Zi gelltiti Tivarin, Shpuzen, krahinen ne lindjete saj. Tere ato grabiteri u bene pjeserisht me fuqite e armeve, pjeserisht me vendimet e Fuqive te Medha Evropiane.
Prandaj, me te pare se flaket kryengritese po perhapeshin ane e kend Shqiperise, ata zune te hungeronin e te kercellitnin dhembet perhere e me me zemerim, gjithnje e me me duf e kercenim. Duke lene he per he menjane merite e mosmarveshjet e ashpra qe kishin ndermjet tyre, qeverite e mbreterit fqinje zune te aviteshin ngahere e me afer njera-tjetres; dhe, kur vec e vec e kur bashkarisht ngrinin lloj-lloj pengesash qe mundonin per kryengritjen shqiptare, duke krijuar nje kohesisht edhe gjithfare veshtiresish per pjesmaresit e saj.
Sa me teper ngjiteshin flaket e kryengritjes shqiptare, sa me te papermbajtshme dukeshin ato, aq me teper egersoheshin kusaret fqinje; rrjedhimisht aq me te hapta dhe me te shpeshta beheshin veprimet e dhumshme te tyre ndaj Shqiperise dhe kryengritesve shqiptare. 

Keshtu, p.sh, sapo ceta e studentve shqiptare me Ibrahim-Naxhine ne krye arriti fshehtazi nga Stambolli ne Korfuze, kryqeveritari i asaj ujdhesze, Kostandin Varatasi,{1}-Lonidhe Naci ne shkrimin:"Nga legjenda jone kombetare", kushtuar atdhetarit Omer Capari, Kostandin Varatasin e cileson "filo-shqiptare te cquar".-Fletorja "Fjala e Korces
2 nr.14,Korce, 24.6.1944, fq.3.
vuri si  kusht: ja zbritjen e tyre ne Ulqin, ja dorezimin ne Stamboll. Mirepo mencuria, guximi dhe zotesia e Ibrahim-Naxhiut, Ali Beqir Kurballit nga Margelleci, Xhezo Haremit nga Vlora dhe e Sabri Abazit nga Delvina bene qe Varatasi dhe kryqetaret athino-fanarite bashkeveprus te ngeleshin me gisht ne goje. Naten, ndermjet 12-13 korrikut1912 ceta u shpetoi suve te vezhgusve dhe vesheve te pergjuesve kryqtare-fanarite te kryeqendres  se  ujdhezes dhe zbriti ne Ksamil. Pasi pershkoi Vurgun e Delvinen mespermes, u ngjit ne Laberi. 
Lefter Venizellua, kryeminister i atehershem i shtetit grek, gjykimin dhe vendimin etij e shpalli me keto fjale: "Po qe se Turqia nuk do te jete ne gjendje te mposhte kryengritjen ne Shqiperi te jugut, do te dergoje Greqia ushtare per ta bere ate gje".{1}-Fletorja "Patris", organ zyrtare ikryeministrit Lefter Venezillo. Fletorja"Lajmetari" Sofia,dt.26.6.(9.7).1912.
Njeherish me ane te kercenimit, fletorja venizelite "Patris"(Atdheu), ne njeren nga kryeshkrimet e veta ulerinte me te madhe: "Poshte duart nga Ipiri, se fuqia greke do te ja u thyeje! {1}-Fletorja "Liri e Shqiperise", nr.51 e 53, Sofia,dt.5(18).8.1912 dhe dt 16(29).8.1912.: dhe tere kjo, sepse kryqtaret athino-fanarite ate pjese te vendit tone-pra,Toskerine apo Jugunshqiptare-e quanin "Elinikotati hora", d.mth.vend teresisht grek.
ne vazhdim(5-6)

----------


## dallandyshe

Meqe kryengritesit shqiptare s`donin t`ua vinin veshin llomotitjeve te tyre, qeveria, dhe shtabmadheria athino-fanarite krahas kercenimeve te rrepta me ane te shtypit ndaj atdhetareve shqiptare e ledhatimit maramendes ndaj atyre me "dy **** ne karroqe", zune te fusin fshehtazi arme e municione kudo qe mundoheshin. Ajo perbindshmeri kryhet nen drejtimin e ketyre e krereve te degeve A dhe B te "Bashkimit Ipirotik". 
{1}-"Bashkimi ipirot" u ngrit nga qeveria kryqtare athino-fanarite ne Athine me 1906, si njera nga organizmat me perbindeshe te saj. Ne krye krye(sa per sy e faqe) u vu rrenegati Spiro Milo Zani nga Himara, nentoger andarteshe i disa vjetmeparshem. Deget A dhe B  u ngriten  prej kryqtaresh athino-fanarite(kryesisht oficere) vecanerisht te stervitur per veprimtari shkaterruse. Ata strehoeshin ne perfaqesite qeveritare ne Janina e ne Preveza, duke u fshire nen petkun e zyrtareve te atyre perfaqesive.-Aleksander Livadheos, "I prodhormi tis apeleftetheroses ton Joaninon", Athine 1964, faqe 30-Fondi i Arkivit te Institutit te Historise. A-IV-233, faq 3.
Ndihmesit dhe bashkefajtoret e tyre kryesore  ishin dhespotet e mitropolive te Janines, Paramithise (Jerothe Aftulidhi) dhe Konices e Vellait, Spiridhonit, te fshehur quajturi "Drini". Te veshur me tesha  prifti dhe duke u hequr sikur merreshin me veprimtari fetare, ata, ne te verteteishin frymezuesit dhe organizatoret e gjithfare ngaterresash, mosmarrveshjesh dhe prapesish. Njeherit ata ishin edhe urdhezbatuesit me dinake dhe me te bindur ndaj qeverise kryqetare athino-fanarite. 
Nder deshmite e pambarim mbi sa u tha  jane dhe paudhesite dhe ngacmimet e organizuara kunder Fuat Bej Frasheri ne Lure dhe ne vendbanimet e tjera te qarkut te Prevezes, si p.sh. ne fshatciflikun Imam Caush, prone e Husejn pasha Dinos. Kjo del nga letra me dat.11(24).3.1910 qe mitropoliti i Prevezes ia dergonte perfaqesise qeverirare kryqtare athino-fanarite ne Preveze. Sipas udhezimeve te drejtperdrejta te kryqetareve athino-fanarite te lartepermendur dhe te eproreve te vet, tere anekufirin tokesor prej Mecove e deri ne gjirin e Prevezes u mbushen me depo me te fsheta armesh. Nder nyjet me te medha ne anedetin e Camerise, ku me ane te lufteanijeve dhe te mjeteve te tjera lundruse zbraseshin armatimet, ishin edhe  Gjiri i Gomares(kryesisht ne buzedetin prane fshatrave  Rrenjas, Lija e Luce), ne Gjirin e Shen-Janit, ne Saraqine(prane fshatit Rrapez), ne gjiret e Paganese e te Ftelese etj. Armet e municionet shperndaheshin po fshehtazi gjithandej neper te beselidhurit me ane te rrogetareve, me teper me ane te prifterinjve murgjeve dhe sherbetoreve te tjere. Merimanga kryesore qe nderthuri ate rrjete te kobshem dhe ate veprimtari te menxyrshme neper Cameri, ishte nje oficer madhor i asfalise, qe paraqitej si shenjt-sherues; ai ishte derguar nga Athina dhe ishte vendosur ne kishen e sapongritur posacerisht prane fshatit Sevasto, afer Paramithise.
Per te perzier e per te turbulluar gjendjen sa me keq qe te qe e mundur, krahas paudhesive e ligesive te tjera, qeveritaret dhe kryqetaret e tjere athino-fanarite drejtues pergatites ceta gjakataresh e kusaresh dhe qe nga 10-diteshi i pare i gushtit 1912 zune t`i futnin fshehtaz neper krahinat shqiptare kufitare. Ato benin per vete edhe gjakatore- kusare vendas dhe bashkefajtonin me ta. 
Kryetaret e cetave: Jan Puteci, Gole Manxhari, Spiro Kremidha etj. ishin porositur qe ne zbatim te detyrave te caktuara te vinin ne perdorim edhe plumbin, qofte dhe ne brenda neper qytete. Ne shenjester duheshin vene se pari, prijesit, nder te cilet qene shenuar edhe Qiningua dhe Thanas Skupi nga Janina. Nje nga ato ceta, ku bente pjese edhe Sotir Lolo Vasua prej fshatit Mursi, vrau ne udhetim e siper prane fshatit Mursi Halit Bilal Dalanin nga Konispoli, kur ai ishte duke kullotur grigjen e dhenve te tij. Nje tjeter cete e cila strehoej ne fshatin Pleshavice e qe ne perberjen e saj ishin edhe disa gjakatore kusare nga ai fshat, vrane ne pazarin e fshatit te sapopermendur Hasan Idriz Mucon, Selim Mehmet Isuf Manen e Veso Taren; kurse Ali  Pashon e plagosen. Qe te katert keta ishin bashkefshatare e bashkeluftetare te Muharrem Rushitit, pjestare te cetes  se tij.
 Nje cete tjeter me te njejten perberje, vrau ne vendin e quajtur Vaner prane Filatit te birin e vetem te Muharrem Rushitit, Hlilin, kur ai po shkonte udhes tek dajot e vete ne Filat.
ne vazhdim(8)

----------


## CUFO

Nje  gje te dish sa me shume ti te shkruash aq me shume une do te lexoj ....

----------


## dallandyshe

> Nje  gje te dish sa me shume ti te shkruash aq me shume une do te lexoj ....


Leximi eshte me deshire nuk ta imponoj, deshiroj qe nga moderatoret te mos fshihen, pasi ketu nuk ka trillime apo fantazira, as ndonje qellim, eshte nje histori e vertet ngjarje te dhimbshme, te treguar nga deshmitare te asaj periudhe. Eshte vetem pak permbledhje; te plote mund ta gjeni ne arkivat e shtetit shqiptare.  :Paqe:

----------


## ATDHETARE

Pershendetje te gjithe Cameve kudo qe ndodhen neper bote.
Pak fjale per camerine e bukur:

*Cameria gjeografikisht nga kufiri shqiptar i jugut,duke perfshire edhe fshatrat shqiptare.gjer ne lumin e Shalesit,merr nga jugu gjithe bregdetin gjer ne Parge,nga lindja fushen e Frarit dhe malesite e Parathimise.Eshte nje vend bregdetar dhe me klime te mire e i begatshem.Prodhimi kryesor eshte ulliri.Prodhohen gjithashtu edhe portokalle,qitro,fiq rrush etj.Fushat e saj jane mjaft pjellore,gjithashtu edhe livadhet jane mjaft te pasura me kullota.Popullata e perbere pothuajse nga fshataret,merret me prodhimin e vajit dhe me blegtori e bujqesi.Eshte nje popull i zgjuar,kurajoz e shume mikprites.*
Prej sundimit turk,me renien e Janines me 21 Shkurt  1912,edhe cameria bie nen okupacionin grek.Popullata e Camerise perbehej ne ate kohe me afro 40.000 shqiptare myslimane dhe 30.000 te krishtere,qe flisnin e flasin shqip e me zakone shqiptare,te shperndare ne Frar,Parathimi dhe bregdetin,qe nga Parga deri ne kufirin shqiptar.Qysh ne fillim klika sundonjese greke aplikoi per minoritetin cam nje politike shtypjeje per shkombetarizimin ose shpernguljen.Me ane te fese dhe te grindjeve te parise ajo perforconte keto munevra per ti bere te zakonshme  dhe si natyre te vendit.Qe ne vitin 1913 me okupacionin ceta dhe me vone ushtria me administraten shteterore,torturuan popullaten shqiptare.

Atdhetare

----------


## dallandyshe

ne vazhdim(8):
Ceta e perbere nga Nikolle Kutupi e Zorkadhenjte prej Popove dhe disa te tjere  mundi te vriste hajdutce ne Lumare(disa km. ne perendim te Janines) nder te tjere dhe te birin e udheruajtesit dhe shoqeruesit e postes Paramithi-Janine; se toku me ta edhe Hasan Kasim aga Saliun nga Minima, i cili shkonte ne Janine per te prere e qepur teshat e dhenderrise se vet: kurse Uzeir Tahirin nga Mazrreket e plagosen. Njera prej cetave, ajo e drejtuar nga rrenegati Gole Manxhari(i quajtur "Farmaqi") prej fshatit Kellez te rrethit te Gjirokastres,
{1}-Deshmi e Vasiliqi Taqe Dedes(Vasit), dtl. 1907 nga Kellezi.
me 9.8.1912 zuri pabesisht ne rruge te madhe ndermjet fshatrave ciflik Cudille e Radhotop kryetarin e shoqerise "Bashkimi" te Janines, atdhetarin e flakte Kadri Gjaten dhe , pasi e mundoi grekce 8 ore, e beri copa-copa. 
{1}-E vrane me 27.7.(9.8).1912 se toku me trimin e vete Jasharin, kur ishin duke kaluar nga fshati-ciflik Cudille ne fshatin-ciflik Radhotop. Ndersa Jashari mbeti i vrare ne bresherine e pare, Kadrine e plagosen e pasi e kapen e theren me mundime te medha pas disa oresh.-Fletorja "Drita" nr. 80.Manastir, dt.9/22.8.1912.
Perbindshmeria dhe burracakeria qe kryen ata levdohej vetem nga Kryqetaret athino-fanarite.
 {1}-Leter pa krye e pa date e Maliq H. Ramit nga Gjirokastra, derguar dikujt. Pervec Kadri Gjates- per te cilin shenon se e vrane Puteci me shoke ne fshat-ciflikun etij te quajtur Radhotop- shenon edhe "...i vrane me shume mundime dhe u lane nje leter". Po, letra eshte e gjymtuar, s`merret vesh se cilet kane qene atdhetaret e tjere te vrare egersisht prej Putecit me shoke. Arkivi Qendror i Shtetit. Fondi 54, dos.67/2,fq.162.
Pasi vrasja e Kadri Gjates u be afer Janines,per me  teper para hundeve te vetmbrojtjeve te Gardhiqit (te Janines), Jane Puteci zuri te vepronte gati sheshit, duke u krekosur si "pisqolle evgjiti".
Keshtu vetem dy dite pas vrasjes se Kadri Gjates ai guxoi te bente nje mbledhje me kreret e cetave te vogla ne shtepine e Nasho Ganjes ne fshatin Arahovice. Mirepo ai ai harroi se atje i thoshin Cameri. Me ta marre veshe tubimin ne fjale, nje grupe fare i vogel luftetaresh camer u sulen drejt Arahovices,Hllomoit e Koqinishtes. Mirepo fuqia e tyre nuk ishte e mjaftushme per te bere ate cka duhej. 
Meqe s`u moren masat e duhura, cetat greke te gjakatoreve-kusareve moren zemer dhe u perhapen me ne veri. Mire thone:"Kur mungon macja  minjte bejne dasem ne mes te odes". Kjo ndodhi edhe me rrenegatet "Farmaqi" dhe dajen e tij Jan Putecin prej Lagjes "Varrosh" te Gjirokastres, te dy ata dhe pasuesit e tyre asfalia dhe horofillaqia greke nga Korfuzi i hodhi ne anedetin shqiptar perballe, prej, nga ata, ne bashkepunim me Thimjo Lolin- pjesetar i hershem e cetave greke ne Maqedhoni- zune te bridhnin neper pyjet e Sorones e te Bufit dhe ne fshatrat rreth e rrotull, duke grire cdo atdhetare qe mundonin ta vinin ne shteg a ne dore: nder ta ishte edhe Brreshanjt zhulatas, te cilet i vrane ne vendin e quajtur Cakallo, kur po shtegtonin per ne kullotat dimerore. U grabiten edhe bagetite.
Per te pastruar vendin nga keta krimba te huaj, atdhetare te rendesishem shqiptare ngriten cetat e veta : ceta e prire nga Sali Murati prej Vranishtit te Lumit te Vlores dhe nga Mustafa Kofina prej fshatit Fterre u vu ne ndjekje te tyre. Naten ndermjet 9 e 10 Shtatorit 1912 qarkuan fshatin Cuke te rrethit te Sarandes "kapetanet" Jan Puteci e Gole Manxhari me shoke, te cilet "te shitur tek grekerit qe prej 4 vjetesh" nuk linin dy gure bashke e gje papermbysur: duke mos ua mbajtur qe te qendronin balle per balle me rrethuesit, per t`i shpetuar ndeshkimit, ia mbathen fshehtazi si bretkosat neper vijen e mullirit: mirpo edhe ai shtege u ishte zene. Puteci, Golemi dhe tre shoket e vet; horofillaku Niko Marko nga Narta, Dhimo Stillua nga Kasim-Allaibej dhe nje i panjohur qe vraponte pas tyre, u blluan nga plumbat e pritezenesve. Duke bere fjale per kete ngjarje, Adile Haxhi Halil-Pashua nga Konispoli, ne shenje hakmarrje ndaj gjakatoreve- kusareve qe kafshuan gjuhen ne Cuke, permendi keto vargje fjaleurtesie:"Ori dhelper gjakesore,/zoqt e kelloses m`i more./ me lekure m`i pagove".
Thimjua me shoket e vet dhe tere c`mbeten te tjere perfituan nga rasti dhe ia mbathen nga syte kembet.
{1}-Ne "Dielli" nr. 172, dt.24.X.1912, thuhet se ne ate ndodhi mori pjese edhe ceta e Muharrem Rushitit. Ka te ngjare te kete qene ndonjera prej pjese te asaj cete: ajo e prire nga Abedin Madan Muharremi, apo ajo e prire nga Nazif Shero Murtua; e dyta ka qene me teper mundesi.
Saliu e Mustafai me shoke iu vune pas hap pas hapi dhe i arriten ne fshatin Krane;ne ndeshjen e shkurter qe u be atje me 14.9.1912, Thimja u pjagos. I pazoti per te qendruar me gjate, ia theri ne pike te vrapit sa i hanin kembet me tere pasuesit e vet dhe u struken ne Korfuz.
ne vazhdim(10)

----------


## CUFO

pervec kesaj po lexoj edhe ne tema qe ke hapur per camerine pasi nuk me rrihet po ju futa per te lexuar nuk ndaloj me ...pershendetje dallandyshe,keep going

----------


## dallandyshe

Pa dashur te zinin mend dhe te ndalnin revanin qe kishin marre, cetat e perbera prej kryqtaresh athino-fanarite vazhdonin te zhyteshin perhere e me thelle ne pellgun e keqberesve . Nje cete gjakatore-kusare kryqetaresh athino-fanarite vrau ne priten e zene ne perruan e vendit te quajtur Lefke- vend ndermjet fshatrave Lidizde e Karroq- Fejzo Abaz Mehmet Petlekun nga fshati Janjar (bashkeluftetari  kryesor i Muharrem Rushitit ne fshatin e vet) dhe Mete Seit Beqir Halon (djslosh 16-17-vjecar) nga fshati Ninat. Do te kishin vrare edhe Hasef Laze Veizin e Sadik Ahmet Demon po nga Ninati, qe ishin duke udhetuar se toku; po keta te dy, duke qene djem te shkathet e shume te shpejte, vrapuan tatepjete pyllit te dendur, te ndjekur nga bresherite e plumbave; ketij te fundit iu" pre gjaku" dhe vdiq pas disa ditesh. Te gjithe ata ishin duke u kethyer ne shtepite e veta nga panairi qe behej ne vendin e quajtur Rrips(ndermjet fshatrave Karroq, Smines dhe Lidizde). Me 20.9.1912 nje cete prej 38 andarto-kusaresh priti ne vendin e quajtur Livadhaqa 15 qeraxhinj camer qe po ktheheshin nga Janina ne fshatin Aprice dhe ne qytetin Parge; andarto-kusaret u grabiten atyre gjithcka kishin me vete.
 {1}- Leter e Omer Caparit dt.11(24).9.1912, derguar nga Filati-Fletorja "Drita" nr.86,Manastir, dt.20.9(3.x).1912, fq.2.
Sipas deshmive te bashkekohesve, ceta ishte e Nikolle Kutupit dhe e Zorkadhenjve me shoke. Kurse 3 dite me pase nje cete tjeter andarto-kusare kryqetaresh athino-fanarite prej 80 vetesh hyri ne mesdite ne fshatin Ninat dhe mori rob Fejzullah Sulejman Citen-oficere ne pension- si edhe dy fshatare te tjere e tre xhandare, gjithashtu pesioniste. Ne ndjekje te tyre u vu menjehere Muharrem Rushiti me ceten e vet. 
{1}- Leter e Omer Caparit me dt.11(24).9. !912. "Drita" nr. 86, Manastir, dt.20.9(3.x).1912.
Duke vazhduar ndjekjen, ai doli ne malesine e qeramices dhe te Ahureve, e pasi perzuri cetat ne fjale deri tutje 
{1}- Nga andartet e kapur u muarr vesh se Dhimiter Fandi, nenpunes i monopolit te duhanit ne Filate, ishte nje nga drejtuesit kryesore te andarteve ne krahinen e Filatit. Duke qene pergjegjes per aq e aq gjakesi e keqberesi te tjera ne ate rreth, u vendos  asgjesimi i tij, u ndeshkua nga Abdul Qazim Zaimi prej Filati, nje nga luftetaret me trima te cetes se Muharrem Rushitit.
u kthye pas dhe kaloi ne rrethin e Delvines, ku asgjesoi nje cete andarto-kusaresh prej 18 kryqetaresh athino-fanarite. Mirpo edhe pse andarto- kusaret po hanin grushta pas grushtash, te dytin me dermues se te parin, prapeseprap vazhdonin te endeshin neper viset shqiptare dhe zhduknin kedo atdhetare qe hasnin perpara; nder ata qe asokohe rane nen tehet e kamave dhe te plumbave te tyre, ishte edhe Hafez Mitat Topola nga Margelleci i Camerise dhe shume i degjuari kapedan Spiro Ballkameni, njeri nga ceteprijesit me trima dhe te zote.
{1{- Fletorja "Drita" nr. 88, Manastir,dt.11(24).x.1912.

                                                 *      *

U tha se gjate veres se 1912-s vala kryengritese u ngjiten rrufeshem dhe me shpejte u be e paperballushme; ne ato kushte Oborri Osman dhe Porta e Larte u binden se s`kishin udhe tjeter pervec armepushimit, gje te cilen edhe e kerkuan. Pas fare pak ecejakesh dhe ngurimesh te dypaleshme, perfaqesuesit perkates e gjeten fjalen me njeri-tjetrin dhe marreveshja u arrit. Me te pala osmane zotohej- nder te tjera- qe tere nenpunesit shteterore ne Shqiperi nga me i larti tek  me i ulti qe s`e dinin gjuhen e vendesve, te zevendesoheshin me shqiptare. Gjithmone ne pershtatje me marreveshjen, njesite kryengritese hyne fitimtare neper qytete te ndryshme te Veriut dhe te Jugut Shqiptar. Kudo qe hynin, kryengritesit vinin dore mbi depot e armeve, lironin te burgosurit politike dhe vetvetiu beheshin zoterues te gjendjes. Mirepo pranimi prej pales osmane i kerkesave te kryengritesve shqiptare dhe hyrja e tyre fitimtare ne qytete te ndryshme shqiptare sidomos ne disa anesore, si p.sh. ne Shkup, Kumanove, Qiperli (Velesh), Kratove, Prishtine, Berane, Gjakove, Kollashin, Peje (madje deri ne Pazar te Ri e Senice) etj.-praktikisht shpuri ne prag te pranimit boterisht se ne to andej e pas shqiptari do te ishte " zot moralisht, kombetarisht e lenderisht",
{1}- "Kalendari kombiar" i vitit 1914 dhe leter me dt.15(28).8. 1912 derguar nga Nikolle Ivanai disa bashkeluftetareve te tij.- Arkivi Qendror i shtetit. Fondi 44, Dosje 20,fq.1-6.
pra, ishte arritur keshtu thuajse ne prag te vetqeverimit. Kjo gje  grabitqaret fqinje athino-fanarite dhe eksarhonacertaniste (te cilet fitoret shqiptare i verenin me mllef, urrejtje e meri),i helmoi dhe i terboi deri ne marrezi. Fletorja "Estja", zedhenese e qeverisegreke, duke bere te njohur cmendurine e qarqeve eprore kryqetare athino-fanarite, borriste:
{1}- Hunguriste; ne ngjashmeri me demin e kaun qe " hedh shesh" duke kruar briret ne nje tufe shkuresh.
"Po te jete se shqiptaret me levizjen e sotme te kerkojne te shkelin interesat e Bullgarise, Morese,
{1}- Per nje kohe te gjate me emrin "More " nenkuptohej shteti grek. 
dhe te Serbise, atehere qe te tria-sic kemi edhe lidhjen e fshehte-duhet te shqyrtojme bashkarisht kete ceshtje me shume rendesi".
{1}- Fletorja "Liri e Shqiperise" nr.52,Sofia,dt.11(24).8.1912.
Dhe , meqe ceshtja e vetqeverimit te Shqiperise asokohe vetvetiu ishte vene ne rendin e dites se diplomacise evropiane-gje qe u permend edhe pak me larte-gati tere fletushkat e kryqetareve athino-fanarite po ngjireshin se cjerruri kunder asaj mundesije; madje disa prej tyre ne te njejten kohe njoftonin: Qeveria e Morese protestoi ne Fuqite e Medha kunder  qellimit te tyre qe kane per t`i dhene Shqiperise vetqeverimin".
{1} Fletorja "Liri e Shqiperise" nr. 53, Sofia,dt.16(29).8.1912.

Duke bere ne fjale per qellimet, synimet dhe parapregatitjet e qarqeve grabiqare kryqetare athino-fanarite dhe eksarho-nacertanisteve te vendeve fqinje, "Guri i Cjapit" ne nje shkrim te botuar ne "Kombi" nr.35 e 36 (Boston,dt 3 e 10.V.1907), nder te tjera verente: Kombet fqinje presin... me goje hapur te marrin nga nje cope ...prej Shqiperise ....kane leshuar propoganda te farmakosura neper Shqiperi... Rrezikun me te madh Shqiperia e ka nga greket..."
Si me pare edhe asaj here qarjet dhe ankesat e kryqetareve athino-fanarite e eksarho-nacertaniste fqinje me Shqiperine i keputen shpirtin "baba carit" 
Oborri dhe qeveria e Carit Rus qe vazhdonte te ushqenin gjithnje e me unshem synimet e Pjetrit I te mbiquajtur "i madh" dhe te Katerines II te mbiquajtur gjithashtu " e madhe "jo vetem qe mezi prisni shkakun per te zgjuar hijen dhe ndikimin e vet mbi Ballkan, por edhe e nxisnin panderprerje ate me te gjitha fijet dhe mjetet e mundeshme. Prandaj, me te celur gojen mendaraket e vet ballkanike, me ndihmen dhe sipas udhezimeve te politikaneve dhe ushtarakeve  te larte te Carit Rus u ngit edhe e quajtura "Lidhje Balkanike" e perbere nga Bullgaria, Greqia, Mal i Zi dhe Serbia. Kjo lidhje-sipas burimeve te kohes-u ngrit "me ndihmen e Rusise shume kohe me pare" se te shperthente shtrengata qe goditi Sulltanin Osman per ti rrembyer zoterimet e tij te deriatehershme ne Ballkane, brenda te cilave asokohe permblidhjej edhe Shqiperia. Sipas asaj lidhjeje qeverite e shteteve fqinje me Shqiperine ne marreveshje perkatese me njera-tjetren (marrveshje te miratuara dhe te bekuara padyshim nga "baba cari" , Rrasputini, Eksarhu e Patriku) parashikonin qe Greqia te gllaberonte Toskerine dhe Serbia Gegerine,
{1}- Ne marreveshjen fillestare ishte parapare qe Serbia te merrte edhe Beratin. Kurse Mali i Zi si kelyshi me i vogel qe ishte qe parashikuar te merrte Beranen, Gjakoven, Pejen ,Prizrenin, Rozhanin, Shkodren etj.-Fletorja "Atdheu" nr. 5.Kostance, dt.1(14).X.1912,fq.3 
duke shenuar si cak ndares lumin Shkumbin.
{1}- Jan P. Vruho, leter me dt. 14(27).X.1912, derguar nga Tubhari i egjiptit, botuar ne fletoren "Atdheu" nr.6, Kostance.
ne vazhdim(13)

----------


## dallandyshe

Me t`u arritur marreveshjet politiko-ushtarake, qeverite e shteteve fqinje filluan ethshem te pergatiteshin sheshit per perleshjen e aqshumedeshiruar dhe te aqshumepritur. Duke bere fjale mbi sa u fol, Jan Vruhoja verente: "Sapo te kater vilajetet...u njohen se jane Shqiperi, sapo qeveria osmane... zuri t`u ape shqiptareve te drejta kombetare, pernjehere u hoq cipa dhe u duk lugati sheshit; kulcedrat e Ballkanit cfaqen me thonjte e tyre te mrehte, me te cilet duan e kerkojne te coptojne e te shqyejne cdo gje shqiptare e ta cduknin nga faqja e dheut".
Zevendesimi aty-ketu i nenpunesve turq te vilajetit, vendimi per te botuar turqisht-shqip fletoren zyrtare te vilajetit, e sidomos emerimi ne gusht 1912 i ferik (gjeneral-divizioni) Hasan-Tahsin pasha Mesarese kryeqeveritare i vilajetit te Janines "egersoi" dhe "marrosi" politikanet e Greqise dhe Ethniqi Eterine"
{1}- Shoqeria kombetare (greke); shoqeri luftenxitese, e cila synonte dhe bente cmos qe te perpinte tere Jugun Shqiptare, perfshi edhe Durresin.
sepse ata ate vilajet- i cili me perjashtim te qarkut te Korces permblidhte brenda tij tere Jugun Shqiptare- e quanin "Elinikotati hora"{1}- Vendi teresisht(krejtesisht ) grek-Fletorja "Athina" nr.3 Kostance,dt.1(14)9.1912,fq.2
Po sipas disa burimeve te kohes, kunder valiut shqiptare te Janines Shfaqnin edhe te ashtuquajturit Xhon Turq  (Turqit e Rinj), te cilet ecnin "kunder frymes shqiptare", pra kunder tij ishin duke goditur njehere ne te njejtin drejtim dy ushta: Turqit e Rinj dhe kryqetaret athino-fanarite. Keshtu, ndersa te paret ngrenin vazhdimisht zerin ne kupe te qiellit tek eproret e partise "Ittihat veterakki"(bashkim e perparim), te dytet dergonin panderpretje ankesa tek kryqetaret krere ne Patrikane te Satmbollit dhe tek ata te Sinodhit ne Athine. Te dyja ato grupime perdornin "shume vegla te poshtra" per te debuar "valiun prej ketej".

                                     *           *
Oborri i Cariatit Rus dhe qeveria e shtabmadhoria e tij iu pervesh me mish punes per te pergatitur mish-mashin dhe thertoren ballkanike. Shtypi rus, zedhenes i qarqeve drejtuese cariste-ohraniste vazhdonte te gumezhinte, duke shperdare perhere e me dendur eren e barutit dhe te gjakut. Po, per te mos ngelur vetem si me 1878-kur edhe pse fitues, u detyruan t`u peruleshin vendimeve te me te fuqishmeve- kreret cariste ne prag te shperthimit te shtrengates dhe te perleshjes, zune te bridhnin andej-kendej, duke trokitur sa ne nje porte ne tjetren.Sazonovi, Kryeministri i atehershem i Carit Rus, vrapoi ne Inglitere; u takua me kryeministrin e Britanise se Madhe, sir Eduart Grein, te cilit i parashtroi gjykimin e vet mbi Ballkanin. 
Pasi me te e gjeti fjalen rreth qendrimit te metejshem ne kete pjese te Evropes, u kthye ne strofken cariste te Pjeterburgut, nga ku shperthyen menjehere gjemimet.. Te bindur se tanime me "Mbretereshen e deteve"
{1}- Quhej keshtu per shkake te kolonive te gjithandejshme dhe te flotes se madhe.
punet i kishin bere bara-bara, zedhenesit kryesore te oborrit dhe te qeverise te Carit Rus zune te shfrynin e te shkumezonin, duke dale haptazi ne krah te gjakederdhesve.
Aleksander Stolipini botoi ne "Novoje Vremja" nje shkrim, ku pasi levdonte ministrin e luftes qe kishte thene se ushtria ruse ishte "gati kurdohere" qe te hynte ne lufte, shtonte : "Rusia duhet t`u ndihe shteteve ballkanike me ushtrine e saj. Kurse fletushka "Novoje Vremja" nga ana e asaj-po gjithmone si zedhenese e qarqeve drejtuse te Cariatit Rus- pasi njoftoi se qeveria ruse ishte duke ndihmuar qeverite e Bullgarise, Greqise, Malit te Zi dhe Serbise qe ishin marre veshe dhe kishin mbledhur ushtrine e vet, shpallte: "Keto mbreteri kane leje te plote qe t`i ndreqin punet e tyre me Turqine me lufte apo me te mire".{1}-  Fletorja "Liri e Shqiperise" nr.57,Sofia, dt.22.9(5.X.)1912.
Kur cdo pergatitje te domosdoshme e kishin bere, pasi "baba cari" dhe perkrahesit e miqte  etjere te tyre-kryesisht ne qeverine angleze dhe franceze.etj

Ushtria malazeze u urdherua te behej kurban i pare; me 9.X.1912 ajo iu versule Shqiperise, duke ndezur keshtu ate zjarre te madhe qe perpiu ne vitet e pastajshme jo vetem Ballkanin e tere, po sherbeu edhe si shkendije per te ndezjen e flakeve qe perpiu krejt Evropen dhe e mbyten ate ne gjak e mjerime. Ajo ushtri, duke patur pararoje mbi 1.500 malesore te Mbishkodres, u vuri topin fshatrave te Krajes dhe te Bregut te Bunes, e pasi i plackiti,i dogji nje per nje.{1}- Fletorja "Liri e Shqiperise" nr. 58,dt.12(25).X..1912.fq.1
ne vazhdim(16)

----------


## dallandyshe

Duke bere fjale per perleshjet e dites se pare te fillimit te luftes, "Sokoli", ne shkrimin e vet deshmon: Qe ne mengjes topat e Malit te Zi, te komanduar prej djalit te vogel te krajlit, Knjaz Petros, zune te godisnin kalane e Pllanices, perballe fshatit musliman Dinoshit. Malesoret shqiptare para e ushtria malazeze pas tyre iu turren kalase. Po ate dite tere topat fushore e malore te Malit te Zi goditen Decicin, Shipshanikun, Rogamine e Vranjen; me shume Decicin, si pike strategjike, te cilin e godisnin edhe dy topa 149, te qitur ne Suke te Grudes. Mbi 1500 malesore me kapicat ne koke te blera prej Nikolles- ne te cilat qe shkruar edhe emri i tij- dhe tri kolona malazeze iu versulen Decicit; ne dreke e moren me mijra britma "zhivo". Vune flamurin malezias dhe te nesermen malesoret dogjen flamurin musliman Koplik...Duke vazhduar me furi mesymjen, ushtria malazeze me 19.X.1912 mundi te zinte Gushine, kurse me 5,15,17dhe 18 nentor 1912 zuri perkatesisht Gjakoven, Malesine, Shengjinin dhe Lezhen etj. Ushtria serbe, e cila mesymjen kunder vendit tone e filloi me 18.X.1912 pas 6 ditesh mundi te mposhte fuqite mbrojtese ne Novi-pazar, Podijeve e Kumanove dhe te cante ne thellesi te tokes shqiptare. Dy dite me vone e me pastaj ajo mundi te zinte Mitrovicen, Vushtrine, Prishtinen, Ferizajn, Kacanikun, Gjilanin, Shkupin etj. Kurse me 3,7dhe 9-nentore pushtoi perkatesisht Tetoven, Kicoven e Perlepin.  Me 22 zuri Manastirin dhe me 23 e 24-nentore edhe Ohrin e Strugen. Ne vijim ajo kaperceu edhe Qafen e Thanes dhe me 29-nentore arriti te zinte edhe Elbasanin, Tiranen e Durresin.
Qe ne prage te shperthimit te Luftes Ballkanike MPJ te Serbise kishte thene: "Shqiperia eshte e denuar per coptim e vdekje". Kurse kryeministri serb, Pacici, i dehur nga fitoret  e rrufeshme te ushtrise se vet dhe te bashkeluftetareve te saj ne mungese te fuqive te barabarta, nepermjet fletoreve "Mesaxhero" dhe "Le journal", shpalli: "Bota as duhet te mendohet per ceshtje shqipe dhe per Shqiperi. Shqiperia duhet te coptohet". Prej atyre krakerimave s`mund te mbetej heshtur as kjaz Nikolla, kreu i shtetit mikroskopik Mali i Zi; ai "urdheroi" me te madhe: S`duhet as te flitet per vetqeverim te Shqiperise, se kjo gje nuk mund te ngjase kurre. Ndersa kur Koferenca e Ambasadoreve ne Londer po shqyrtonte te ardhmen e shtetit shqiptare, permasat (shtrirjen)dhe fytyren e tij (krejt i pavarur apo nen vartesi te dikujt). "Qeveria ruse (njoftonte fletorja "Kolinische zeitung") do te kundershtoje per nje Shqiperi vete qeverisese". Duke bere fjale mbi sa u tha ne fletoren e sapopermendur lidhur me qendrimin e qeverise se Carit Rus ndaj Shqiperise, fletorja "Liri e Shqiperise" ne po ate numer shfaqte habine e saj per shumefaqesine dhe lekundjet e asaj qeverie. "Liri  e Shqiperise" shenonte me ate rast se, ndersa me pare qeveria e Carit Rus kishte pase njoftuar se donte qe Shqiperia te ishte shtet veturdherues nen hijen e Sulltanatit Osman, "tani nuk do fare". Dhe kur qeveria austro-hungareze i terhoqi vemendjen qeverise serbe rreth pushtimeve ne Shqiperi, fletorja ruse "Novoje vremja", zedhenese e qarqeve drejtuese te Carit Rus, tere krekosje shkruante: "Serbia nuk duhet te trembet fare nga Austria, kur ka ndihmese Rusine, Angline e Francen.
Nga sa u tha, u vertetua ne menyre te pakundershtushme gjykimi i perpikte i atdhetareve tane peneperdorues te kohes, se e quajtura "Luftte Ballkanike" qe kryekeput grabiqare, me synim kryesisht shkyerjen dhe gllaberimin e Shqiperise. Lidhur me kete, duket e domosdoshme permendja e percaktimit te shqiptarolindorit Jan N. Mihal Lehova, icili asokohe, ne shkrimin e vet me mbirresht "Lufta ne siujdhezen ballkanike", theksonte edhe keto fjale"... vinomjet qe u dha shqiptareve Turqia, ua turbulluan mendjen kusareve, te cilet me dhelperi, me propaganda, me shkolla dhe me prifterit e tyre kerkonin te hynin dhe te beheshin zoter ne shtepite tona. Si e pane qe me kete nuk do arrinin qellimin e vete, iu leshuan te mjeres Shqiperi...dhe me arme ne dore duan te rrembejne vendet e saj". Kurse Lumo Skendua (Mithat Frasheri) dy vjet me vone, shenonte: "Armiqte tane...me ndihmen dhe mbrojtjen e Rusise ne dukje u lidhen kunder Turqise, po ne te vertet nuk menduan gje tjeter, vec coptimin  e Shqiperise dhe fikjen gjer edhe emrin shqiptar".
{1}- Fletorja "Atdheu"nr.6, Kostance, dt.16(29).X.1912,fq.1
{2}-"Kalendari Kombiar" 1914.

----------


## dodoni

Përshëndetje gjithë Çamëve

Mendoj se kjo temë do të duhej të ishte hapur në forumin e historisë shqiptare apo atë të çështjes kombëtare sepse edhe pse ky problem është më shumë i çamëve se i shqiptarëve tjerë, prapë është problem i gjithë shqiptarëve. Pra, që të gjithë jemi të interesuar për të ditur më shumë dhe për të kontribuar më shumë në lidhje me këtë problem kombëtar tonin. 

Përshëndetje

----------


## dallandyshe

> Përshëndetje gjithë Çamëve
> 
> Mendoj se kjo temë do të duhej të ishte hapur në forumin e historisë shqiptare apo atë të çështjes kombëtare sepse edhe pse ky problem është më shumë i çamëve se i shqiptarëve tjerë, prapë është problem i gjithë shqiptarëve. Pra, që të gjithë jemi të interesuar për të ditur më shumë dhe për të kontribuar më shumë në lidhje me këtë problem kombëtar tonin. 
> 
> Përshëndetje



Kjo teme eshte e hapur me shume per te treguar historine e vertete te Camerise dhe jo per te debatuar apo kundershtuar mendimet e njeri tjetri.
Tema per problemet qe ka ceshtja came, mund te hapen dhe ne Ceshtjen Kombetare, me mendimet e pjesetareve te ketij forumi.
 Ju flm. per mirekuptimin!

----------


## dallandyshe

Kam shume deshire te shkruaj  ne vazhdim te kesaj teme por si duket dikush nga moderatoret eshte kunder kesaj dhe mi refuzon postimet. 
Nuk e di pse ?

----------


## Danton

munges demokratie  ..ske ci bo ......!!!!

----------


## Danton

camet mos rrine e te bejne si te forte ne tirane por duhet te behen te forte atje ku e kane problemin .......ne athine !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ATDHETARE

> munges demokratie  ..ske ci bo ......!!!!


nga te kemi?????????????????

----------


## Danton

nga do ti qe te jem une ? ;-)

----------


## dallandyshe

Kryqetaret athino-fanarite Shqiptare ia kane pase vene syrin qysh heret; duke e mbajtur veshtrimin tejtehu mbi te, ne kuirupen -{1}-koke erruar,; kokeboshe e zbrazet; truthare.- e tyre vazhdimisht ata kane pse bluar lloj-lloj perbindshmerish. Me t`u mekembur disi shteti i tyre, zilia dhe lakmia i nxiti qe Jugut Shqiptare t`i versuleshin egersisht disa here rresht: me 1854, me 1878, me 1897, me 1912-16, me 1940-41 dhe me 1949. Ne kete punim-perngushtesi vendi- do te flitet ne vija te trasha vetem per cka ka ndodhur prej gjysem se tetorit 1912 e deri ne mbarim te vitit 1922. 
Veprimet e vazhdushme ngacmuese dhe pergatitjet e ethshme te ngamuajshme e te ngaditshme binden plotesisht kedo se shtrengata luftarake tanime ishte jo vetem e pashmangshme, por edhe fare e afert; valiu-icili ishte njekohesisht edhe komandanti i osmanlle ycinxhi kollorduse (truparmates se tret osmane) me qender ne Janine-{1}- Vilajeti i Janines permblidhte brenda tij Jugun Shqiptar prej Gjirit te Prevezes e Mecoves.- kur pa se rete e zeza po shpeshtoheshin vrapthi dhe po dendsoheshin rrembimthi duke u bere perdite e me te zymta, shpejtoi te merrte ngutesisht masat e duhura; mirpo, per faj te valinjve paraardhes, te mefshet e moskokcares, per ato masa nuk mund te gjendeshin aty per aty as mjetet e domosdoshme e as koha e mjaftushme per t`i kryer.
Ne zbatim te porosive te valiut-para se gjithash- u thirren nen arme tere klasat, qe nga ushtaret e sherbimit te detyruar e te prapambetur e deri tek rezervistet e shkalles se fundit, madje edhe te vetmit. -{1}- Nen arme u thirren edhe shqiptaret e krishtere te Camerise, por ata u fshehen te armatosur (ne fillim) ne tavanet e kishave; pastaj, deri ne mbarim te luftes qarkullonin lirshem gjithandej-madje edhe te armatosur-pa u ngacmuar prej bashkevendasve te tyre, shqiptareve muslimane dheprej askush tjeter,-Jan G. Sharra, "Istoria tis periohij Igumenicas", Athine.1985, fq. 532, 537 e deri ne Skrapar, Berat e Lushnje.
Atdhetaret shqiptare te qarqeve jugore, duke degjuar mynxyren qe po trokiste ne prag, vrapuan pert`i prere udhen  vrungullimes qe do ti shkaktonte gjemen.-{1}- Adile Haxhi Halil-Pasho(Hoxha) nga Konispoli (dtl.1895), deshmon se mbledhja e ushtareve fillon me 29.8(11.9).1912 dhe mori fund me 10(23).9.1912. Nga Konispoli shkuan "mbi 70 vete". I percollem me flamure e me bande muzikore deri ne Qafe te Likojanit. Ne krye te varganit te tyre printe hoxhe Bozhulja, nje luftetare shum trim qe i Luftes se Plevnes dhe i Lidhjes se Shqiptareve te Prizrenit.
Mbi ate te vertet behet fjale ne letren me dt.28gusht(10 shtator)1912 te derguar prej Janine nga "Liridashesi", ne te nder te tjera thuheshin edhe keto fjale"...punet ne mes shqiptareve edhe te grekeve jane ashpersuar shume .Ushtria po pergatitet, kufite u zune. Populli shqiptare qe nga 15 e gjer 75 vjec rrembeu armet".
Sipas te dhenave jo te plota te kryqetareve athino-fanarite nga data 21 tetor e deri me 22 dhjetor 1912 ne Janine arriten batalionet e rezervisteve te Leskovikut, Gjirokastres, Tepelenes,Vlores ,Fierit ,Skraparit dhe 350 vetdashes gege etj, me rreth 5200 vete; 2000 rezerviste te tjere u derguan ne Cameri.

----------


## dallandyshe

Mirepo pikerisht ne kulmin e pergatitjeve, atehere kur ishte edhe casti vendimtare i cka mund te behej ne gjendjen e krijuar , Turqit e Rinj -te cilet qe prej gati 5 vjetesh  ishin te tere fuqishem ne Sulltanatin Osman-munden me ne fund ta shtrengonin qeverine e kryesuar nga qebrisiani Qamil 
Pasha  _{1}- Qemal Pasha ishte per disa vjet kryetar i partise"Ahrar" (liberale); qe mik i ngushte i Ismail Qemalit dhe me aq sa i shkoi, u mundua qe dic te bente per te miren e Shqiperise, e mire qe ishte njekohesisht edhe per vet Sulltanatin Osman.-  qe ta miratonte parashtresen e kushedisaher paraqitur prej tyre. Keshtu, ferik Hasan-Tahsin pasha Mesareja me 1.X. 1912 u hoq nga Janina, pikerisht kur punet kishin arritur tek kembeza e shkrepjes dhe maja e bajonetes; ai u zevendesua nga ferik Esad pasha Janina, te cilit mjaft vezhgues te rendesishem bashkekohes dhe te mepastajshme e permendin burre guximtar dhe ushtarak te zotin; nje prej tyre edhe Immanueli.-{1}- Immanueli,"Lufta Ballkanike"1912-13.Rrethimi i Janines dhe i Shkodres "vep. permendur,fq. 100 dhe 102.
Mbi te gjitha ate e vertetoi ne menyre te pakundershtushme vete koha, rrjedha e ngjarjeve ne vazhdim.
Qeveria kryqetare athino-fanarite, doemos ne marrveshje me grabiqaret e tjere ballkanike te beselidhur(kryqetaret eksarho-nacertaniste), gjate 10- diteshit te pare te tetorit 1912 mblodhi tere datelindjet ushtarake te sherbimit te detyruar e rezerviste dhe gjithkend prej tyre ishte renditur ne njesite e parashenuara dhe cdo njesi ishte derguar ne vendet perkatese prane kufirit shteteror, gati per tu mbledhur ne mesymjen e pergjithshme. 
Perleshja tanime ishte pune oresh apo shume-shume pune ditesh. 
Me qellim qe mbrojtja e vendit te behej sa me e fuqishme qe te qe e mundur, gjenerali cam ne pension, Ahmet-Hamit dej Mahmut efendi Margelleci i kerkoi qeverise osmane qe te lejonte ngritjen e njesive te armatosura civile ndihmese, te drejtuara nga oficeret e nenoficere pensioniste si dhe nga prijes popullore te shquar.Qeveria osmane e gjeti me vend kerkesen, e miratoi menjehere dhe u dha valinjeve te te kater vilajeteve shqiptare;  Janines, Kosoves,Manastirit e te Shkodres udhezimet perkatese. Ne perkatesi me ato udhezime valiu i Janines, ferik Esat p. Janina, leshoi urdherat e duhura e keshtu ne tere vilajetin u ngriten njesit te vogla, te perbera prej te pakapshmeve nga asnje klase e sherbimit ushtarak ;nder to : taburi i ngritur ne Camerine e Mesme Jugore, i mbajtur me te hollat e dhena nga Ahmet-Hamdi bej Margelleci. Krahas atij taburi osman dhe rreth 300 luftetare nga Cameria Veriore qe shkuan per pak jave ne ndihme, mbaheshin nga Delinjte,Caparenjte, Jatrenjte,Huset, Gjyzelat etj, te kamur. Njesia e ngritur ne Camerine e Mesme Lindore, taburi i Beratit dhe ai i Vlores Gjirokastres si edhe taburi osman, mbaheshin nga Prronjatet, Bakot, Dinenjte Hafez Muho Mulazini, Omer Tahir Manopuli. etj.
Per gatimin e bukes punonin grate e tere Paramithise dhe perdoreshin furrat e Prronjateve,Begateve, Bollatateve, Maksutateve,Sinjateve, Cardhakeve, Hundateve, Kalivateve,e Kanaliareve. Tre mullinje te fuqishem te ndodhur pran Huvjanit, parreshtur as dite e as nate bluanin drithin e domosdoshem. 
Njesia e ngritur ne Camerine e Mesme Perndimore mbahej me ndihmat e dhena  nga Abazenjte dhe Bibenjte prej Shulashi, nga Axhalenjte prej Graves se Gumenices, nga Habibenjte, Fetahenjte brahim-Taipenjte, e Durenjt-Hamitenjte nga Grikehori( nder te cilet me shume dalloheshin Rexhep Isa Duro Beqo e Shaqo Isa Duro Beqo), prej Tahirenjte nga Mazrreket, nga Sako Isuf prej Kuci, nga Murtenjte prej Vole, nga Gerrenjte prej Vrohonai, nga Brahimenjte  e Sulenjte nga Arpica etj. 
Ajo njesi pengonte njesite kryqetare athino-fanarite qe perpiqeshin te zbrisnin ne anedet me ane luftanijesh.
Ceta e Muharrem Rushitit-sado qe vazhdoi te quhej "cete"- u shqua aq shume, sa e kaloi edhe taburin. Pjestaret e saj dhe leberit qe shkuan per pak jave ne ndihme, mbaheshin me ndihmat e dhena nga Alush Taka e nga Dalanenjte prej Konispoli, nga Rustemenjte prej Koskes, nga Kapetanjte prej Spari, nga Jasin  Malko Celua prej fshatit Smarte, nga Sejkate prej Filati, nga Pilavenjte e Sherret prej Galbaqi et.
Ndonjehere pjese prej njesive te lartpermendura dergoheshin grupe-grupe se toku me rezervistet e klasave te ndryshme neper vendmbrojtjet e zena qe jave me pare nga divizioni 23 i ushtrise se sherbimit te detyruar ushtarak, balle per balle me vendluftimet e zena nga njesite kryqetare athino-fanarite.
Njesia e ngritur nga Ahmet-Hamid bej Margelleci, si njesi qe do te kishte vendqendrimet ne Prveze, vrapoi pjese-pjese per atje, ku i prisnin edhe luftetaret prevezane. Mirepo koha fare e shkurter dhe vonesat e shkaktuara nga mungesa e plote e mjeteve te shpejta te udhetimit, bene qe te mos mundnin te arrinin dot 1/10-ta e luftetareve qe u treguan te gatshenm per te shkuar atje.
Camerit e pakte qe munden te arrinin ne vendgrupim dhe prevezaret jashte sherbimit ushtarak u vune nen drejtimin e luftetarit te mirenjohur, Abdi aga Rrojbes nga Margelleci.-{1}-Deshmi e Hysen Haxhi Rushatit nga fshati Arpice,dtl.1892,ish-ushtare.
(ne vazhdim 23)

----------

